# Συνταγές: ενεστώτας οριστικής ή προστακτικής;



## Tapioco (May 8, 2009)

Κάθε φορά που μεταφράζω (από ιταλικά) συνταγές, ζηλεύω τους Ιταλούς που έχουν το απαρέμφατο και το κοτσάρουν όπου να 'ναι ως προστακτική.
Μου γεννιέται πάντα το δίλημμα: να το μεταφράσω με ενεστώτα οριστικής ή προστακτικής;
Έψαξα και είδα ότι τα περισσότερα σάιτ μαγειρικής χρησιμοποιούν την οριστική:



> - Σε λίγο ελαιόλαδο τσιγαρίζουμε τον κιμά και το κρεμμύδι.
> - Βάζουμε αλάτι, πιπέρι και πάπρικα και τον μισό νταματοχυμό, και βράζουμε για 5 λεπτά ανακατεύοντας συνεχώς.
> - Όταν βράσει προσθέτουμε τον μαϊντανο και κατεβάζουμε από την φωτιά.



... αλλά υπάρχουν και αρκετοί που χρησιμοποιούν την προστακτική:



> - Αφαιρέστε ότι μεμβράνες και λίπος έχει το κρέας. Κόψτε το στη μέση κατά μήκος και στη συνέχεια κόψτε κάθε κομμάτι σε λεπτές λωρίδες. Αλατοπιπερώστε.
> - Χωρίστε το μπρόκολο σε μπουκετάκια και αν χρειαστεί, ξεφλουδίστε τα κοτσάνια και τεμαχίστε τα διαγώνια σε λεπτές φετούλες.
> - Ξεφλουδίστε και κόψτε το σκόρδο και την πιπερόριζα. Ανακατέψτε καλά τα υλικά για τη σάλτσα.


(παρέθεσα τα κείμενα όπως τα βρήκα)

Che fare?


----------



## Alexandra (May 8, 2009)

Ως έμπειρη μαγείρισσα, που διαβάζει συνέχεια συνταγές, σου λέω ότι είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο. Ούτε καν δίνω σημασία αν είναι στην προστακτική ή στο πρώτο πληθυντικό. Διάλεξε ό,τι σου αρέσει περισσότερο -- ή αν θέλεις να πας με τους πολλούς, βάλε το πρώτο πληθυντικό.


----------



## Palavra (May 8, 2009)

Συμφωνώ με την Αλεξάνδρα, το ίδιο κάνει.


----------



## kapa18 (May 8, 2009)

Παράδειγμα χρήσης απαρεμφάτου:

-Αφαιρείν ότι μεμβράνες και λίπος έχει το κρέας. Κόβειν το στη μέση κατά μήκος και στη συνέχεια κόβειν κάθε κομμάτι σε λεπτές λωρίδες. Αλατοπιπερώνειν.
- Χωρίζειν το μπρόκολο σε μπουκετάκια και αν χρειαστείν, ξεφλουδίζειν τα κοτσάνια και τεμαχίζειν τα διαγώνια σε λεπτές φετούλες.
- Ξεφλουδίζειν και κόβειν το σκόρδο και την πιπερόριζα. Ανακατεύειν καλά τα υλικά για τη σάλτσα.

Και σου 'κανα ένα φαΐ... :-D


----------



## Elsa (May 8, 2009)

kapa18 said:


> Παράδειγμα χρήσης απαρεμφάτου:
> 
> -Αφαιρείν ότι μεμβράνες και λίπος έχει το κρέας. Κόβειν το στη μέση κατά μήκος και στη συνέχεια κόβειν κάθε κομμάτι σε λεπτές λωρίδες. Αλατοπιπερώνειν.
> - Χωρίζειν το μπρόκολο σε μπουκετάκια και αν χρειαστείν, ξεφλουδίζειν τα κοτσάνια και τεμαχίζειν τα διαγώνια σε λεπτές φετούλες.
> ...



Σαν να διάβασες πολύ ποντιακό λεξικό χτες βράδυ...


----------



## kapa18 (May 8, 2009)

Ούτε που το είχα δειν!


----------



## Tapioco (May 8, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ σας!


----------



## SBE (May 8, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι βάζουν όλο οριστική γιατί είναι και πιο άμεση και λιγότερες παγίδες έχει στη γραμματική. 
Ο Τσελεμεντές είναι γραμμένος π.χ στην προστακτική (δε θυμάμαι καλά και δεν το έχω πρόχειρο) ενώ οι τηλεμαγείρισσες είναι της οριστικής. Ειδικά άμα βουτάνε μέσα στη ζύμη το χέρι με τα πολλά δαχτυλίδια και το νύχι είκοσι πόντους και βαμμένο κόκκινο.


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 8, 2009)

Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις και β' πρόσωπο πληθυντικού του "ενεστώτα οριστικής" (η Νέα Ελληνική Κοινή δεν έχει εγκλίσεις και χρόνους όπως τα γνωρίζουμε από την Αρχαιά Ελληνική, γι'αυτό τα εισαγωγικά).

— _Ανοίγετε το φύλλο, το στρώνετε στο ταψί, αλείφετε με γάλα, ρίχνετε τα τριμμένα τυριά, σκεπάζετε με δεύτερο φύλλο, το αλείφετε με γάλα …_


----------



## crystal (May 8, 2009)

> Ο Τσελεμεντές είναι γραμμενος π.χ στην προστακτική (δε θυμάμαι καλά και δεν το έχω πρόχειρο) ενώ οι τηλεμαγειρισσες είναι της ορισιτκής. Ειδικά άμα βουτάνε μεσα στη ζύμη το χέρι με τα πολλά δαχτυλίδια και το νύχι είκοσι ποντους και βαμμένο κόκκινο.



Το μεγαλύτερό τους θέμα είναι τα υποκοριστικά, βέβαια.
_Τσιγαρίζουμε το κρεμμυδάκι, βάζουμε αλατοπιπεράκι και τον μισό τοματοχυμούλη και προσθέτουμε το κοτοπουλάκι..._


----------



## curry (May 8, 2009)

crystal said:


> Το μεγαλύτερό τους θέμα είναι τα υποκοριστικά, βέβαια.
> _Τσιγαρίζουμε το κρεμμυδάκι, βάζουμε αλατοπιπεράκι και τον μισό τοματοχυμούλη και προσθέτουμε το κοτοπουλάκι..._



Ααα, όλα κι όλα, αυτό είναι Μαμαλάκης. Οι άλλες είναι φτηνές απομιμήσεις!


----------



## Alexandra (May 8, 2009)

Το πιο ωραίο το άκουσα τώρα τελευταία:

Παίρνουμε το ψαρονέφρι *μας*, τσιγαρίζουμε το κρεμμυδάκι *μας*, το σβήνουμε με το κρασάκι *μας*, ρίχνουμε τη ριγανίτσα *μας*, κλείνουμε την κατσαρόλα *μας*...


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2009)

Ναι, ωραία όλα αυτά και γαργαλιστικά, αλλά γιατί μόνο στη μαγειρική; Σε κάθε περίπτωση που δίνουμε οδηγίες τις ίδιες επιλογές έχουμε:

Ανοίγουμε το πορτάκι, βάζουμε την κασετούλα μας και πατάμε το κουμπάκι που γράφει Play (Αναπαραγωγή, δηλαδή να παίξει το χρυσούλη μου). [Όχι, τα υποκοριστικά δεν συνηθίζονται, αλλά μήπως θα έπρεπε...]
Ανοίξτε το πορτάκι...
Ανοίγετε το πορτάκι...
(Όχι, ούτε το «ανοίγειν το πορτάκι» ...)


----------



## crystal (May 8, 2009)

Τι μου θύμισες...


----------



## Costas (May 8, 2009)

EpsilonSigma said:


> Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις και β' πρόσωπο πληθυντικού του "ενεστώτα οριστικής" (η Νέα Ελληνική Κοινή δεν έχει εγκλίσεις και χρόνους όπως τα γνωρίζουμε από την Αρχαιά Ελληνική, γι'αυτό τα εισαγωγικά).



Δηλαδή, χωρίς εισαγωγικά, πώς θα το έλεγες;


----------



## SBE (May 8, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Παίρνουμε το ψαρονέφρι *μας*


Άμα είναι το δικό μας τότε είναι εντάξει.  

Αλλά ναι, τα υποκοριστικά είναι Μαμαλάκειος ελληνική συνταγο(περι)γραφία. 
Γιατί να μην ακολουθούμε το ύφος των άλλων οδηγιών: απαγορεύεται το κάπνισμα. Συνεπώς:
Τσιγαρίζεται το κρεμμύδι. 
Κόβεται το κρέας σε μικρά κομματάκια. 
Λαμβάνεται ψαρονέφρι. 

Φυσικά όλοι θα νομίζουν ότι πρόκειται για ανορθογραφία.


----------

